# Second Push Of The Season



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well lol..... I didn't get to push any snow in the truck today. Because some little snot decided in a parking lot to unlock one of my hubs when I had my truck off and when I got in and started it, I had it in 4x4 and it made a bang and 4x4 gone. So I atleast plowed my own drive and the 500-600ft of sidewalk I do with the quad. And this is the storm I was suppose to get 5-8 in but I got an inch so................ ENJOY!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't even get that much.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stik208;995447 said:


> I didn't even get that much.


haha what you get a dusting?


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

hey tailpipes, your quad does a tidy job. nice pics.


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

The beacon is a nice touch.


----------



## scag413 (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow...that quad does a nice job. Good work.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

new wear bar $10
some new carrage bolts $5
clean job plow does PRICELESS

lol thanks guys. now all I have to do is fix my truck and I will be set to go lol.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

You need to sell that thing a get a GMC  In do time right


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;995844 said:


> You need to sell that thing a get a GMC  In do time right


I have to fix it first now lol. I am not gonna sell it without the 4x4 working lance haha. Wanna sell me your truck, better yet sell me the meyers off of your OBS GMC


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure what truck you want? The 06 is falling apart (half the interior lights work, heater shuts off when on high, starting to smell burning wires cant figure it out, and when you open up the door the switches go dead) then the 98 is staring to make a clicking sound in 4 wheel from the passenger side, maybe cv? haven't got to look at it yet. For the meyers plow do yourself a favor a run from them:laughing: the only reason I put that on the 98 was I took it of my 88 to sell the truck and didn't have the cash for a better plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;995873 said:


> Sure what truck you want? The 06 is falling apart (half the interior lights work, heater shuts off when on high, starting to smell burning wires cant figure it out, and when you open up the door the switches go dead) then the 98 is staring to make a clicking sound in 4 wheel from the passenger side, maybe cv? haven't got to look at it yet. For the meyers plow do yourself a favor a run from them:laughing: the only reason I put that on the 98 was I took it of my 88 to sell the truck and didn't have the cash for a better plow.


LMAO dude your making me want to buy another ford now :laughing: and meyer plows do suck, I had one on my f350 and I never plowed with it and it gave me issues with wanting to work lol. I dont want the 98 I already have one lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

:laughing:I will give ya 8k for the 06 and 1k for the 98


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------

